# Oriskany Mooring



## NEPTNOON (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have current numbers for a mooring ball for the Big O, the ones I have used in the past are no longer?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Those balls are installed and maintained by the dive charter captains that use them.
I haven't been to the "O" in a while, but charters have just recently started to run again.....so the bouys my not be in good repair.
The bouys are great to use in the afternoon, after the charters are gone, but I personally wouldn't use them If I thought a charter boat was going to show up looking for It's bouy.
I usually send down a diver to tie in to the tower....especially if the bouys are in poor shape.....might break loose on me :001_huh:.
As for GPS.....the Charters just spot them from the surface...most are on the tower #s , if not ....you might end up tied into the flightdeck somewhere.


----------

